# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  FlashForge Creator Pro Dual - Extruder fans alerady failing :(

## abesau

Last night while printing I noticed the fans were not on.  I would try to give them a jump start by spinning them. They would start to spin, for a few seconds then they would quit.   :Frown: 
I have contacted FlashForge since my machine is still under the 90 standard warranty.  My question is, are there any upgrades out there for better fans?  If so, what would be
the recommendation from this forum?

Thanks

----------

